# RNS315 - latest firmware?



## ronin47 (Oct 18, 2001)

Can anyone comment on what the latest version of the firmware for the RNS315 is? I'd like to know if there's a newer one than my head unit currently has as mine will fairly frequently NOT read the song info from songs on my iPad Touch... Usually skipping to the next song fixes this but it's a bit annoying... Curious if there's a firmware update which fixes this.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

Best resource for Nav issues is www.vwnavi.com. They have all the latest information. However, remember it is an international forum, and some discussions (such as firmware versions) may not be accurate for your system. They are usually prety good about specifying what part of the world they are discussing in the threads.


----------



## ronin47 (Oct 18, 2001)

Vwnavi.com doesn't seem to have an rns 315 section but did find an update via another forum;

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/forum/f19/rns-315-nav-entertainment-phone-support-6671/

You need a USB memory stick and an mdi to USB cable to do this update. So far it seems to have fixed my problem. Song info has been read perfectly from my iPod touch 4G.

Am posting this in case someone else needs the info...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

ronin47 said:


> Vwnavi.com doesn't seem to have an rns 315 section but did find an update via another forum;
> 
> http://www.myturbodiesel.com/forum/f19/rns-315-nav-entertainment-phone-support-6671/
> 
> ...


Bringing this back 

anybody knows where i can find the midi to USB cable to be able to do the update?
anybody has done this update?
can this be done via a SD card instead through the HU?


----------



## Ohio Tiguan (Feb 9, 2012)

Go here for software download and instructions (only via USB per the instructions

http://87.230.74.92/ci_softwareupdates00.html

I bought my cable on amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004I9CXHW/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00

I did this, and it "worked" because it said I already had the latest; popped up on the head unit. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## gabster (Jan 10, 2011)

Ohio Tiguan said:


> Go here for software download and instructions (only via USB per the instructions
> 
> http://87.230.74.92/ci_softwareupdates00.html
> 
> ...


great thanks for the info,

call me cheap, but 20 bucks for a cable that i would just use ONCE, it kinda sucks...
anybody in the South Florida that i can borrow the cable for this update?
OR if i take it to the dealer would they do the update for me without charging?


----------



## Ohio Tiguan (Feb 9, 2012)

Use the cable with a thumb drive afterwards. I prefer that over moving SD back and forth for updates.

I have yet to play a CD in my Tig.


----------



## alex1002 (Oct 4, 2012)

Does RNS 315 have speedcam. Cant you use the usb cable to read music off usb drive?


----------



## galexandr (Jul 8, 2012)

I have a JSW with RNS 315, my software version is 0265, is this the latest one or are there any newer versions available?

Thanks,
AG


----------



## trayzuh (Sep 1, 2009)

Bumping thread here just in case anyone knows where to get the firmware these days. http://87.230.74.92/ci_softwareupdates00.html is a dead link and I can't find any replacements.


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 13, 1999)

This link on the German VW accessory site is where you can download the latest update for the MDI module. More info is here on my-gti.com

There are some updates for the various versions of the RNS-315. If you go [url="https://www.vw.techliterature.com/consumer/ProductSearch.aspx']here[/url] to the VW Technical Literature site and do a keyword search for RNS315, you'll see the last three items are software update CDs. The first one I do know is for a rare problem on the 2011 models (I think it only applied to cars in Hawaii). The other two (versions 0265 and 0417) I have no idea about.


----------



## trayzuh (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you so much for that link at my-gti on MDI updates. I'll have to dig into that more when I get home!


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 13, 1999)

:thumbup: You're welcome!


----------



## pepeEL (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi all
Is anybody who can share original update CD with firmware to RNS315 ? Link share in this thread not working.

Please help me.


----------



## pepeEL (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi all
Is anybody who has and who can share link for Original Update CD with SW for RNS315 ? I need this software.
Please help me
Link share above not working.


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

That link doesn't work


----------



## pilotlars (Aug 19, 2004)

After clicking on around 10 links I've discovered none of them work. VW sites seem to be down for maintenance or something as well.


----------

